# Sage Grouse Parker Mtn



## wan2bhunting (Jun 11, 2012)

I was just curious if anyone could give me some advice on where to start looking for some Sage Grouse. I drew out thinking I would have more time but it turns out Ill only have a few days to hunt. I have only ever been on Hwy 24 driving past Parker Mtn. If anyone would be willing to let me know where to start looking I would appreciate it greatly.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The draw going north west from Parker Lake or north of Polly Wog or just about anywhere else. We have always had good luck just driving the roads very early in the morning looking for them flying and then watching where they land.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

wan2bhunting said:


> I was just curious if anyone could give me some advice on where to start looking for some Sage Grouse. I drew out thinking I would have more time but it turns out Ill only have a few days to hunt. I have only ever been on Hwy 24 driving past Parker Mtn. If anyone would be willing to let me know where to start looking I would appreciate it greatly.


When will you be hunting? My dad and I will be down there from Thursday - Saturday hunting doe antelope and sage grouse. I can let you know what we see via PM if you like.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I hunted last week and tagged out. Heard prior to heading out that numbers are down this fall and I'd concur. Have a few spots near Parker Lakes that normally are worth a look (like Critter mentioned), but we struck out in that area. We covered a fair amount of ground too (actually hunting..not just driving). Ended up headed lower (south) a ways and finally found some. If you don't see any up high on the Rim, try heading south (lower).

Clarq....good luck on the antelope tag. Last few years going down to the Parkers, always amazes me how few antelope we see. I don't know the history likes some do about it, but it sure seems like that place should have (and I guess use to) antelope all over. Didn't see a single antelope until will headed a ways south. Normally we'd see a handful up around the Parker Lake area, but this year nothing.


----------



## wan2bhunting (Jun 11, 2012)

Awesome thank you guys very much for the info! That is awesome you got into them and that's a good lookin' dog! I am pretty excited to get out there I have never been there so it will be an adventure for sure!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

gdog said:


> I hunted last week and tagged out. Heard prior to heading out that numbers are down this fall and I'd concur. Have a few spots near Parker Lakes that normally are worth a look (like Critter mentioned), but we struck out in that area. We covered a fair amount of ground too (actually hunting..not just driving). Ended up headed lower (south) a ways and finally found some. If you don't see any up high on the Rim, try heading south (lower).
> 
> Clarq....good luck on the antelope tag. Last few years going down to the Parkers, always amazes me how few antelope we see. I don't know the history likes some do about it, but it sure seems like that place should have (and I guess use to) antelope all over. Didn't see a single antelope until will headed a ways south. Normally we'd see a handful up around the Parker Lake area, but this year nothing.


Nice job gdog. It's simple on the Antelope, local politics dictate that we hate elk, we hate antelope, and we hate public lands.....therefor they should all be gotten rid of dern quick so more of our cattle and sheep can graze for cheap....... or something like that.

As for sage grouse, don't be too worried, I hunted them on the Parker the last couple years and so long as you go searching especially in the areas mentioned above you should find some. Sad to hear numbers may be down this year, last year there were quite a few, me and 2 friends all tagged out in one morning with all males near Parker Lake. It was a hard winter though, hopefully this one will not be as rough for both the sage grouse and antelopes sake.


----------

